# Online Share Trading ?



## Noxx (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello guys,
Do some of you have a little experience with online share trading ? I'm looking for a software with minimal fees and fast trading. And I don't want to play a lot of money... only 100$ for the beginning.
Thanks


----------



## Noxx (Apr 15, 2007)

I've found GCI Financial Ltd (www.gcitrading.com) They have zero commision fees. But they have account opening minimums of 500$US and margin requirements of 50$ per lot. Do someone know if they are good ?
Thanks


----------



## TBox (May 11, 2007)

I have been using Sharebuilder.com, $4 trades and no minimums My account is 6 years old and I have been very happy with them so far.


----------



## Noxx (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input ! 
But I want to do real-time trades. And sharebuilder ask 15$ for each trades...


----------



## champ110 (May 12, 2007)

i use scottrade 7 to trade and 500 to open. ive been relly happy with them so far.


----------



## Noxx (May 14, 2007)

I'll probably use Questrade. They are based in Canada and offer 5$/transaction. Do you guys have some tips or thricks about how to trade successfully ? I'm just begining.
Thanks


----------



## champ110 (May 14, 2007)

as with most things in life make sure you do your research before you buy any stocks. ive been really successfull so far as ive almost doubled my money in under 2 years. i started with $1000 and im up to about $1900 and it peaked at $2200. not too bad for some leftover summer job money


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 14, 2007)

TBox said:


> I have been using Sharebuilder.com, $4 trades and no minimums My account is 6 years old and I have been very happy with them so far.



as have I.. nothing bad to say about Sharebuilder. I also have a Forex account I've been playing with as well.. currency exhange is reallllly fun, it's wikked dynamic and goes 24 hours a day.. not for the faint of heart though, I never put anything more in it than I could afford to lose can you can easily lose A LOT within minutes if you're not paying attention..

The money I don't want to play with, but want to "invest", I do CD's.. my credit union has these 91 day CD's that are pretty good and at least the rate is locked in for that period of time.. always good to diversify..


----------



## lmills148 (May 26, 2007)

for currency fxcm has a $300 mini account


----------



## relpub3 (Aug 24, 2007)

Actually, the "hidden fee" is in the spread between the buy quote and the sell quote in these sites. If you compute on a percentage basis the difference between the buy and the sell quote, you will see that it is relatively substantial, especially in foreign exchange trading.

the spread is how these companies make their money and considering the risks involved plus this big spread, almost any trader will have to be very lucky to make money. You are far better off trading stocks with a regular broker with discount commissions than to play the foreign exchange racket - a racket all because of this spread. 

You have to buy at the higher sell and sell at the lower buy. the difference is often not enough to cover the movements of the foreign exchange rates to make a reasonable profit.


----------



## lmills148 (Aug 25, 2007)

relpub3 said:


> You have to buy at the higher sell and sell at the lower buy. the difference is often not enough to cover the movements of the foreign exchange rates to make a reasonable profit.



the pip spread can be as low as 3-4 pips per pair and althogh you will have a lot of negative trades. you can make a reasonable proffit with disciplined stops and limits set off the right trade signals. If your not afraid of roller coasters. not to mention the interest on the longs if your not day trading

welcome to the forum

Lloyd


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 26, 2007)

Electrician ? You seem to be a smart fellow when it comes to trading.
What type of electrician work do you do ? Just curious.


----------



## lmills148 (Aug 27, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> Electrician ? You seem to be a smart fellow when it comes to trading.
> What type of electrician work do you do ? Just curious.



As far as trading no, but thanx, I couldn't give any good advise other than don't trade what you can't loose. anyone that knows how to google can find trade signals, check references and history you may find good trade signals, find a trading platform you like start with a demo account, then open a mini and loose some money don't get infatuated and stare at every movement, learn how to set your stops and limits and ride it out. Its quite easy compared to refining.

what kind of Electrician you ask, thats a little harder to answer I've done large commercial, 100k sqft and up casinos, high rises new construction and rehab, industrial factory work, motor controls, some automation, right now I am doing residential service work to round out my resume before I get my master lic. I think I am at the point now where its more than A career.

Did I just post a Resume'?

.edit for gramner, forget spell check I need something stronger


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 27, 2007)

Commercial Electrician. :wink:


----------

